# Curing chamber Humidity sensor location



## Warren1989 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone I’m converting a wine cooler to a curing chamber and wanted to know exactly where is the best place to install the humidity sensor please. Top,middle or bottom please?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2018)

Warren, morning....   I have a small fan, about 4 CFM running all the time... however, it is on a timer so I can change that...  It keeps the air fully circulating... It's in my dorm fridge, about 4.5 cubic feet..


----------



## Warren1989 (Oct 2, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> A wine cooler or even a full size refrigerator is not very big so it really doesn't matter where you place the humidity sensor. Also humidity doesn't stratify like temperature but even temp in a wine cooler or fridge is still sort of moot as the square footage is a huge amount.
> 
> The only thing I do is make sure it is placed away from "wet" meats fresh into the curing chamber as you make get false readings for a few days until the meat surface dries out a bit. Also the sensor should hang in mid air and not rest on anything like a rack or shelf.
> 
> So back to the wine cooler. If you are not past the point of no return might I suggest getting a used refridgerator and making that into your curing chamber instead of the wine cooler? Wine coolers are so small that you are very limited to what you can put in it. Add in a heater, humidifier and dehumidifier and you've now really limited to what and how much you can cure. Also small spaces are harder to control temp and humidity droop and overshoot will occur alot more than with a space even a few cu/ft larger.


Hi i was going to fit it to the side of the cooler.


----------

